# Winter, power outages and fish



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everyone. 

Last year my house was one without power for a few days. I had a generator that I used to run simple things like the fish tank heater etc. This year though, I moved one tank upstairs and the option to run a generator to that tank is gone. What set up do you have that will help your tank in the event of a power outage?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Suggested options (in descending order of feasibility and expense/labor)
* run extension cord to tank upstairs
* move livestock from upstairs tank to downstairs tank 
* buy a small 1000 V generator for upstairs but must run outside (balcony / roof deck)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*generator*

Why cant u use generator .... plus one on long extersion cord.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

tom g said:


> Why cant u use generator .... plus one on long extersion cord.


+1 good question


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, it is hard to explain the set up of the house, but the main floor is the basement, where the main tanks is. And 4 floors up, is the bedroom. I have 3 kids, one is 18 months, one is 4 and the other is 9. I don't see cords running up the stairs as a safe idea. There is also no roof or balcony to run a second one safely. 
I was hope there was some other idea or system.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*idea*

so u still have generator and can and will use it in case of emergency right .
what u can do is get a inverter from crappy tire .if u had a few batteries u can charge them up with the generator and then hook up inverter for pumps and such .. not sure if that's feesable still not understanding the situation I live in a townhouse and I will have cords running thru my house when andif it happens again . 
cheers


----------



## rice_smuggler (Sep 15, 2014)

To take care of oxygen needs, in case there's a blackout I purchased a portable bubbler that runs off 2 D-cell batteries. I have a spare UPS from my computer setup which I could use to run the heater or I could also use my 12v deep cycle batteries from my trolling motor to plug into if needed. I'm not sure on the runtime for either setup but it's better than having nothing.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

here you are. Doesn't come cheap.

http://www.amazon.ca/Duracell-852-1807-Outlet-Rechargeable-Source/dp/B000S0VFTM


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

rice_smuggler said:


> To take care of oxygen needs, in case there's a blackout I purchased a portable bubbler that runs off 2 D-cell batteries. I have a spare UPS from my computer setup which I could use to run the heater or I could also use my 12v deep cycle batteries from my trolling motor to plug into if needed. I'm not sure on the runtime for either setup but it's better than having nothing.


Good suggestions - you are prepared 
Definitely better than nothing !!


----------

